# Kennels or Home Boarding?



## Kt77 (Sep 20, 2012)

We are going away for five days in May (before anyone tells me off for leaving dog, he can't go where we are going and it's been organised for the whole family due to bereavement)
I'm just wondering what peoples experiences are with Home Boarding? The cost is actually the same for both options £15 per day but that wouldn't really be an issue anyway as I want Bertie to be happy. The kennels is very nice they have their own outside run with 24 hour access and they are walked twice a day and also go into the paddock. The lady that does home boarding has two of her own dogs and I often see her out walking her day dogs. Bertie never runs off from me and is very good with his recall but that's the only thing that would concern me? She did say all the dogs stay together on walks. So what do I do? Go with the security of a kennel so I won't panic he's escaped, or do I Home Board him which is in our small town where he will be walked where I take him etc?


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Personally I always use kennels. I am much happier knowing they are safe and secure at all times. I wouldn't use a home boarder as although my dogs are well behaved I am never sure how they will be around other people. They have good recall and are obedient with me but all dogs can be unpredictable and I would worry they might run off with another person they don't see as their pack leader. Mine are perfectly happy at kennels and I never worry about them when I go away.


----------



## redecoffee (Dec 3, 2012)

Go for home boarding, make sure you introduce the person to your dog, and place surveillance in your home as a deterrent of any ill-behaviour. Last time I took a dog to a kennels (Very reputable one that we checked out) for one week, my dog took a couple of months to be able to take a treat and eat it without taking it to his bed. The vet said it is due to the stress of being separated from their pack/master at the same time as going to a new place as dogs usually can cope with one of those easily, but both at the same time can be very stressful.


----------



## benson (Apr 18, 2012)

My only experience with kennels was about 20 years ago and when I went to pick him up the woman said which one is Toby, never again!!! Things may have changed now of course and that may have been a one off (though it had good reputation) Anyway Benson went to a home boarder a few weeks ago, Amanda has 3 dogs of her own, does day care too so there were a bunch of dogs there, Benson had a great time he was in a home environment (photos of him and others asleep in front of the Aga) so my personal opinion home boarder every time, to end why should anyone complain about leaving dog behind its not for others to judge!!!


----------



## Lynnifer (Feb 14, 2013)

I would go for home boarding too 

I'm quite lucky as my next door neighbours daughter dog sits and is having merlin when we go on hols at the end of march. She is a veterinary nurse and has a springer herself so merlin will be in good company... We have been introducing merlin to her and her dog gradually so he is used to both of them when we leave him


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I've done both... 
I had one dog who hated kennels - never ate, lost weight got very stressed... it was an excellent kennel, our other dogs were happy there but Sheba just couldn't handle it.
From then on I've had an arrangement with 2 friends - we all walk each other's dogs if necessary and look after them for the odd day. We often meet up together to walk and when needed our dogs go for a holiday with them. It works well for us - we provide our dog's food and a nominal fee. All happy.


----------



## xxxxxxxxhantsmummy (Mar 12, 2012)

I would go for home boarding, Honey loves it, it's like home from home x


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Yes I am another who would choose home boarding, I actually have nothing against Kennels and would have thought in the past that I would use them, but Dudley barks at outside noises and always barks in the garden when he hears another dog and I just feel that he would be barking the whole time he was there (I have walked by kennels where you can hear dogs constantly barking), maybe it would cure him as he may give up after a while but I do feel it may stress him out. I guess having two or more dogs from the same home there together would mean they would settle much quicker.


----------



## Toffin (Aug 8, 2012)

redecoffee said:


> my dog took a couple of months to be able to take a treat and eat it without taking it to his bed. The vet said it is due to the stress of being separated from their pack/master at the same time as going to a new place as dogs usually can cope with one of those easily, but both at the same time can be very stressful.


Oh golly, Polly must be very anxious - she's always taken bigger treats to one of her snuggly places, particularly her bed. She's the only pet in the house so there's no one to hide it from! I didn't know it was a sign of stress.

I feel such a bad mummy...

Toffin
x


----------



## redecoffee (Dec 3, 2012)

Toffin said:


> Oh golly, Polly must be very anxious - she's always taken bigger treats to one of her snuggly places, particularly her bed. She's the only pet in the house so there's no one to hide it from! I didn't know it was a sign of stress.
> 
> I feel such a bad mummy...
> 
> ...


Don't feel bad. It is most commonly a form of "This is mine and I don't want it stollen" or "I am not sure how well I could defend this so I will take it to my den" so it can be from nervousness or lack of confidence so helping them with this issue can only be good for them. If you get them a treat and break it into small parts, show them all the parts in your hand and then give them one bit at a time, usually they will be too distracted by more treats to go to their bed. This will let them eat normally again without thinking about it and within a few treats (different days usually or every time you give them a treat as may take a little time) they will realise they have nothing to fear. It is the same as psychologists use for phobias - distract them and expose them in a safe environment.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

I work at a boarding kennel. But I also look after some friends dogs either at our house or I stay at theirs for a couple of days. 


Personally I prefer the kennels for my girls as I just don't trust anyone with my girls. But it still nervous about putting my girls into to kennels even though I can look at the clock and know exactly what is going on. But I feel better that they are in a secure aria. But my nerves are just down to the fact I have never had to leave them with anyone for a length of time. It's been about 3 years since the older 3 were in kennels' deltas only been in twice when I was in working and felt like taking her in for the day. 

Kennels are not as noise as you would think they are, they kick off when people come up to the kennels because they get exited but they do calm down, you do get some dogs that just don't stop barking but most just settle down. 


Had a problem once booking a dog out because we had 5 dogs called 'Jake'. 3 of them were going home the same day and I haven't met any of the owners before so I needed ask if it was the collie or the lab(one had already gone home) but in general we all know who is who. 



Go and visit a couple of kennels and home borders and see how you feel.


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

I have done kennels for our cat. She did not do well with the kennel. She has a pretty clam environment around the house, so the kennel wasn't good for her. We started using a home sitter for her and our bird. The bird will go to my parents house longer then 3-4 days away.

The home sitter we use is insured and bonded and has been doing it for years. The dog I'm planning on taking him to a private home to be watched by a professional home sitter. This person would take our dog in to her house and give 24hr care. Our cat only needs to be "checked" up on. But I wouldn't do anything but a professional, being a kennel or home sitter. Unless it's relatives taking care of our animals.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

First of all, no-one is going to tell you off for needing to leave the dog behind  bless you. Sorry to read of your bereavement . I personally prefer home boarding over kennels. I met and walked with the lady (and her dog) that were having Obi and went to visit her house with Obi so he could have a good look around. I felt very comfortable when I dropped him off. He had a fantastic time and was spoilt rotten.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

All personal choice really .. it greatly depends on the kennel or home boarding family ... no right or wrong on this topic as both can be excellent, but at the same time both can be terrible  ok that was no help at all, but it was a true and honest opinion


----------



## Kt77 (Sep 20, 2012)

Still undecided! Will let you know what I choose, thank you for the opinions very helpful x


----------



## Kt77 (Sep 20, 2012)

Well I've decided that Bertie is to be home boarding. He's having his first taster day next Monday to make sure he's ok with the other dogs and me with her set up. Dropping him off at 9.30 and collecting him in the evening. Bit nervous to be honest. It's literally a 5 minute (10 with him sniffing!) walk from my house so not far to go. Hopefully he will be happy. She has a German Shephard and a King Charles Cav. Then there's her regulars too. She often has her brothers Poo who looks the spit of Bertie but older. I'm quite happy that I can take his crate to hers for when he's there the week and that he will be walked where he knows. Reassurance please?? :-/


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Sounds good Katie, he'll have a great time playing with the other dogs. When she walks them Bertie will just fit in with the pack x


----------



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

I would prefer home boarding but it would depend on who and where..... i wouldn't put millie in kennels and when we go away im hoping mum in law, mum or friends will chip in. my neighbour is in love with millie and she has said she would help too. we have a home boarder nearby called Thedogsbarracks and although I havent been to see her I may consider having a chat and a nosy. There is another one nearby in Warrington called The Pooch Motel.... sounds lovely too. Anyway good luck and im sure all will be fine but i can understand how u feel about it all xxxx


----------



## femmedufromage (Oct 20, 2012)

I have recently had the same dilemma - I am really lucky my puppy trainer who is also my dog walker does home boarding too! and only for her dog walking clients so I know Monty will be very happy. He loves Lizz and Kay who walk him - only once a week but I took the view that it was great socialisation for him and he loves it.

It is a very difficult decision to make - his first overnight stay will be next weekend when we go off to Center Parcs as read all the posts about Center Parcs on the forum and decided not to take him with us in the end. We are going with friends who are also leaving their dogs at home.


----------



## Kt77 (Sep 20, 2012)

Tough isn't it leaving them. We want to go away again in a few months just the four of us and dog so looking at the best place to go. Will be doing lot of research! Hope it all goes well for you. If Bertie likes it I may let him go there once a week as a treat. I always take him on walks where he gets to play with other dogs anyway but thought it might be nice for him.


----------

